# Hmmmm



## Lou Currier (Sep 25, 2019)

ok tree people, any idea what tree these leaves belong to  Located in the Florida panhandle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks like a cypress to me


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 25, 2019)

Me thinks - Mexican Cypress also called Montezuma Bald Cypress - Taxodium Mucronatum

But only because of those "cone buds" or whatever they are. I've seen them on some mexican cypress bonsai. Maybe other cypress also have them.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 25, 2019)

It kind of looks like a cypress but not the one where I am from. They don’t have that conical shape.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 26, 2019)

Alternate leaves say Bald cypress to me. Dawn-redwood are opposite. Torreya have darker evergreen needles like a Yew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

